# Ayuda con contador de 3 digitos



## Nahuan (Dic 8, 2006)

Hola a todos...la verdad es que pense que no iba a tener que recurrir a pedir ayuda, pero me estoy volviendo loco...la cosa es que tengo que hacer un proyecto final para una materia de la facu...y estoy intentando hacer un contador decreciente de 3 digitos, 2 para segundos, y el otro para los minutos...ya tengo montados los contadores, con sus respectivos deco para 7 segmentos...el problema es que necesito que cuando el digito de las decenas de los segundos llegue a cero, ademas de pasar el carry out a los minutos, vuelva a 5, y no a 9...probe con un par de compuertas AND y NAND, pero entonces los contadores empiezan a hacer cualquier cosa...Esto fue lo que pense:

1-cuando el contador de las decenas es igual a 0, entonces Q1-Q4, que son las salidas que van al deco, son 0.

2-A estas salidas las paso de a 2 por un NAND, de los cules me salen 2 unos, que van a un AND, donde tambien me sale un uno(1).

3-El 1 final, lo mando al preset del contador de las decenas de segundos, en donde tengo configuradas las J1-J4 en 5.

perdon la falta de dibujos, pero no me llevo muy bien con eso...estoy trabajando con CMOS, y no me puedo salir de ahi...

alguno tiene alguna sugerencia???

muchas gracias


----------



## MaMu (Dic 8, 2006)

Para setear el digito a un determinado numero, debes utilizar las entradas paralelas (PE)
Los datos que se encuentren en P0, P1, P2 y P3 serán cargados en el contador cuando el pin PE se encuentre en estado alto, con lo cual puedes utilizar el mismo pulso del carry.

Saludos.


----------



## nemesaiko (Dic 8, 2006)

aqui te mando un diagrama y una imagen pero son con  cmos pero te puede servir de algo  , lo que puedes hacer si tu contador tiene entradas para cargar un un número lo prefijes y utilices el carry del contador, el cual saldra en el número que has prefijado, saludos.


----------



## nemesaiko (Dic 8, 2006)

lima-perú


----------



## Nahuan (Dic 9, 2006)

gracias...el problema es que el contador debe ser programable...o sea, u switch para los enable preset de los 3 contadores, y 3 dipswitch de 4 posiciones para configurar el arranque...en ese caso, el preset de las decenas de segundo, me quedaria configurado de otra manera....de ultima, le hago confugurables los minutos nomas y listo, porque no me queda mas espacio en 2 protoboard....tambien tengo que hacer un sistema para que cuando todo llegue a 0, se tiene que desactivar el clock, y sonar alguna alarma, o prenserse una luz...alguien tiene idea de como puedo hacerlo??

muchas gracias otra vez....


----------

